# -



## jw (Oct 31, 2005)

-


----------



## tdowns (Oct 31, 2005)

*No...*

It just makes you an eskimo!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 31, 2005)

Sure our not scandinavian??


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Oct 31, 2005)

I grew up in California. I hate clear blue sunny days. Give me some clouds or fog and a little rain. Blue skies are so boring, and where I came from,mean hot, hot, hot!


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 31, 2005)

You guys are all morbid!


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh man, you know the overcast days and rain is one of the things dh and I miss most about Seattle! 

We lived there for 10 years and the rain is in our bones man.....


----------



## cupotea (Oct 31, 2005)

Josh,

I'm like you. Fall is my favorite time of year...

Make mine cool and gray.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 31, 2005)

I as well prefer the fall. Rain is sedating. Excellent for sleeping.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Oct 31, 2005)

Man, you guys are wierd. how could one like fall when it comes just after Summer, where summer had, memorial day, 4th july, labor day, with all those barbcues, icecream, corn on the cob, theme parks with rollercoaster. uuuuuuuurrrgh.

Reformed Theology has conditioned you guys to be too contemplative. Get some pentecostal juices in you and party hard


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> Man, you guys are wierd. how could one like fall when it comes just after Summer, where summer had, memorial day, 4th july, labor day, with all those barbcues, icecream, corn on the cob, theme parks with rollercoaster. uuuuuuuurrrgh.
> 
> Reformed Theology has conditioned you guys to be too contemplative. Get some pentecostal juices in you and party hard



Oh yeah, then we could try cast out the grey demons of rain in the name of Jesus...


----------



## Herald (Oct 31, 2005)

It makes you a perfect pitch man for your local heating oil company.


----------



## Herald (Oct 31, 2005)

I am adverse to high temps and high humidity. I hate to bake and sweat. I love autumn. Good working weather. Good sleeping weather. Good preaching weather. And there is something about the smell of Thanksgiving dinner hours before it is ready. The aromas of the fall. Ya gotta love 'em.


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 31, 2005)

No, not morbid. You should just move to Seattle.  We get lots of that here - which is nice, since I like it (most of the time).


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puddleglum_
> No, not morbid. You should just move to Seattle.  We get lots of that here - which is nice, since I like it (most of the time).






> _ Originally posted by bond-servant_
> Oh man, you know the overcast days and rain is one of the things dh and I miss most about Seattle!
> 
> We lived there for 10 years and the rain is in our bones man.....



Oh sure, rub it in!!


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm also like you. I prefer the kind of days that others refer to as gloomy. I love cold weather and even working in the rain. I never have liked summer much. I love taking a walk on a chilly night, (with a pipe full of tobacco) and smelling the neighborhood fireplaces burning.

Mike


----------



## pastorway (Oct 31, 2005)

I prefer the cool crisp and clear days where there is a nip in the air but not a cloud in the sky.

I like rain too, just not too often.

And I don't mind the heat.

What can I say? 

I love Texas and my favorite season is the fall.

Phillip


----------



## Average Joey (Nov 1, 2005)

I like a warm rainy day.Me and the wife like to go driving around in it.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 1, 2005)

> Sunshine on my shoulders makes me happy
> Sunshine in my eyes can make me cry
> Sunshine on the water looks so lovely
> Sunshine almost always makes me high
> ...


Actually, I don't think you're morbid, 'cause if I did, I'd have to admit that I'm morbid as well. I also like it when its overcast, but what I really enjoy is a big old thunderstorm.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm from Seattle. I miss the rain and grey.... But mostly I miss the mountains...


----------



## Dan.... (Nov 1, 2005)

In Chicago *everyone* (at least, almost everyone, myself included) drives to work into the sunrise and home from work into the sunset. (If you don't understand why, look at a map). That means that *twice* a day we are forced to have our visors down and squint to see the road. I *love* it when it's cloudy!!! You never have to squint when there is not a speck of blue up stairs....


----------



## gwine (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> In Chicago *everyone* (at least, almost everyone, myself included) drives to work into the sunrise and home from work into the sunset. (If you don't understand why, look at a map). That means that *twice* a day we are forced to have our visors down and squint to see the road. I *love* it when it's cloudy!!! You never have to squint when there is not a speck of blue up stairs....



That's why you have to pick the location of your home so carefully. I go east to work and west to go home but I solved the problem (actually my lack of seniority did) by working second shift.

Nothing beats the Midwest for variety, imvho. Just wait a bit, and sunshine becomes clouds becomes rain becomes sunshine becomes . . .

I love them all.


----------



## blhowes (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> I'm from Seattle. I miss the rain and grey.... But mostly I miss the mountains...


Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm originally from NJ, not too far from the Appalachian "mountains". There's just nothing like a view of those mountains, soaring several hundred feet into the sky.

[Edited on 11-1-2005 by blhowes]


----------



## Herald (Nov 1, 2005)

> Nothing beats the Midwest for variety



The midwest for variety? Surely you jest!

I drove out to St. Louis about a month ago (and back). Once you get past Dayton, OH the drive personifies the word 'tedium.' How many cornstalks can one look at? And what is with that huge aluminum cross in Effingham, IL? When I arrived in Creve Coeur, MO and finally saw a slab of concrete, I lept for joy!

[Edited on 11-1-2005 by BaptistInCrisis]


----------



## Dan.... (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> 
> 
> > Nothing beats the Midwest for variety
> ...



I think she meant variety in weather. Don't like the weather? Stick around a week, it will change.

As for corn stalks? They don't change. I made the mistake once of driving across Iowa and Nebraska during daylight hours... not a good idea.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> ...



Hey, don't knock the Appalachians. Even John Denver said that they were "almost heaven."


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 1, 2005)

I also like the cooler temps and a bit of rain...and a nice bowl of soup!

But Central New York (where I grew up) will wear you out with gray skies from November through April...a clear blue sky after a long dark winter is real nice too.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 1, 2005)

Chris which part of NY do you live? Do you live around any of the Lakes?


----------



## Ivan (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Most people I know hate it when it's cloudy outside, and cool. I actually prefer a "gray" day, and love it cold. I mean, I don't mind the Sun every once in a while, but I love a brisk, cool day, with a pinch of biting breeze, and cloud cover. Does this make me morbid?



No, not morbid at all. I had a friend who hated the cool and cloudy days of autumn in Southern Illinois. He moved to Florida. I love the cloudy, cool days of autumn. I moved to Wisconsin.

However, it's a bit sunny and warm today here in Southeastern WI, but I think I see some douds on the way!


----------



## Gregg (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Most people I know hate it when it's cloudy outside, and cool. I actually prefer a "gray" day, and love it cold. I mean, I don't mind the Sun every once in a while, but I love a brisk, cool day, with a pinch of biting breeze, and cloud cover. Does this make me morbid?



If it does, then I'm morbid too. I really like the cold and brisk deep fall days in New England that are somewhat overcast too. Its nice to smell the woodstoves and fireplaces going as you walk up and down the street.

I much prefer the colder weather to summer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2005)

Much as I love to live in the mountains and vacation at the beach, so I enjoy cold weather most but am glad for the change of seasons when they come (Gen. 8.22). I like to have four seasons, not two. Fall is my favorite season, but when winter comes, let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

"Chris which part of NY do you live? Do you live around any of the Lakes? "

I grew up in Syracuse. There are all kinds of lakes and rivers in driving distance...the Finger Lakes, the Great Lakes (Ontario where I have many fond summertime memories and Lake Erie) as well as smaller lakes (Green Lakes, Oneida Lake, Otisco Lake...etc.). 
And...if you don't mind the smell of raw sewage...the most polluted body of water in North America....Onondaga Lake! 
Not to mention one of the most beautiful parts of America: The St. Lawrence River (and the 1000 Islands) which I had the good fortune of spending several of my childhood summers at.

I have to say...North Texas is awful in comparison to the lush green landscape of upstate NY.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Most people I know hate it when it's cloudy outside, and cool. I actually prefer a "gray" day, and love it cold. I mean, I don't mind the Sun every once in a while, but I love a brisk, cool day, with a pinch of biting breeze, and cloud cover. Does this make me morbid?



I take issue with the idea that "morbid"=bad. A bit of morbidity, I think, is healthy. It reminds us to count our days.

I find the depressiveness of rainy weather quite soothing. I think that might come from my farming days in Montana when summer days were routinely over 100 F and the horseflies and barley dust caused non-stop itching. When it finally rained, we could rest and actually contemplate what we were doing.

Right now I'm enjoying a typical fall day in Seattle, it rains, but not very hard. The clouds are like a comforting quilt.

Vic


----------



## gwine (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by BaptistInCrisis_
> ...



You are correct that I was referring to the weather, and you definitely don't have to wait a week.

Being from Indiana, I can appreciate the corn reference. The saying, "There's more than corn in Indiana" just means that there are pigs and cows and barns and farm, too. I love our farmers. Should have been one.

And For what it's worth, Gerry is not always a female name. Think Gerry Adam, president of Sinn FÃ©in. Should I have gone by Jerry, as my mother did? Well, there's Jerry Hall and Jerry Lewis.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unisex_names

In my case, Gerry is derived from Gerald.


----------



## Dan.... (Nov 1, 2005)

> Being from Indiana, I can appreciate the corn reference. The saying, "There's more than corn in Indiana" just means that there are pigs and cows and barns and farm, too. I love our farmers. Should have been one.




Okay, now I'm having flashbacks.... Several years ago there was a commercial here in Chicagoland...

_There's more than corn in Indiana... at Indiana Beach!!" _

Did they have that commercial where you lived?






> In my case, Gerry is derived from Gerald.



Oops. Sorry!


----------



## turmeric (Nov 1, 2005)

Love the fall of the year. I blame it on my saxon & irish heritage.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Nov 1, 2005)

I prefer cloudy, cool, days. Rain is good when needing to sleep.


----------



## gwine (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dan...._
> 
> 
> > Being from Indiana, I can appreciate the corn reference. The saying, "There's more than corn in Indiana" just means that there are pigs and cows and barns and farm, too. I love our farmers. Should have been one.
> ...



There were billboards around Kokomo and once we moved up to Wisconsin we saw them again near Merrillville. And yes, that's what I was alluding to. I won't say any more about Indiana Beach.




> > In my case, Gerry is derived from Gerald.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. Sorry!



Not a problem.  My son's MiL's mother was named Gerry and she told me that Gerry is a woman's name. It's my mission in life to dispel that, because I don't like to spell my name _Jerry_ (my mother's choice.)


----------

